# Webcam weiße Streifen?



## jilet81 (6. Mai 2010)

*Webcam weiße Streifen?*

hallo 
ich habe heute ein logitech c250 webcam gekauft 
neueste treiber 2 mal installiert

Problem
 weiße vertikale streifen im bild

ich denke das passiert wenn nicht genügend licht vorhanden ist, und hilft aber, nur manchmal  automatische Einstellungen deaktivieren .

frage 
1. ist das defekt oder normal ?
2. gibt es eine lösung?
3. wenn ich cam zurück sende, trage ich Versand kosten? (ebay)


----------



## Wannseesprinter (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Webcam weiße Streifen?*

Moin jilet81,

dass bei nicht so guten Lichtverhältnissen Streifen bei der Wiedergabe einer Webcam auftreten, ist ein bekanntes Problem, wofür die Ursache meist beim Sensor liegt. "Minderwertige" Sensoren haben mehr bei geringem Licht zu kämpfen und können sogar ein mit vielen bunten Pixeln gestörtes Bild ausgeben.

Es stellt sich allerdings die Frage, wie stark sich diese vertikale Streifenbildung bei dir äußert. Kannst du als kleine Hilfe ein Beispielfoto hier einbinden?

Nebenbei habe ich mal den Titel des Themas angepasst.

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## jilet81 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Webcam weiße Streifen?*

so seht ungefähr aus, manchmal bisschen mehr.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und bei 2. Bild brennt ein 60 Watt Glühbirne  1 Meter entfernt, da ist super Bild.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deaktivierung automatische Einstellungen(bild3)hilft manchmal, aber nicht immer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke auch Problem bei Sensor liegt aber, kann ich diese Sensor komplett deaktivieren, oder irgend einer Lösung. ich will das Ding nicht zurück schicken weil ich weises nicht wie das läuft (Versandkosten, Geld Rückerstattung)


----------



## Wannseesprinter (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Webcam weiße Streifen?*

Ok, das Problem ist bei schwachem Licht doch schon sehr ausgeprägt. Wenn du den besagten Bildsensor deaktivierst, was eigentlich nur durch grobe Gewalt ginge, funktioniert die Kamera nicht mehr 

Schalte mal bitte die Restlichtverstärkung aus und schau in den Optionen, ob du irgendwo zwischen 50 und 60 Hz umschalten kannst. Testweise kannst du die automatischen Einstellungen verwenden. Als letzten Schritt würde ich dir empfehlen, dein Bild bei Skype oder MSN zu testen. Eventuell hat die aktuelle Software ein Problem. 

Viel Erfolg bei der Lösung des Problems.


----------



## jilet81 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Webcam weiße Streifen?*

ja ich habe probiert 50 oder 60 hz macht nicht aus, bei live messenger, audio  und Video setup, ist auch gleiche


----------



## Wannseesprinter (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Webcam weiße Streifen?*

Moin,

@jilet81: Die letzte Möglichkeit, die hardwareseitig noch in Betrachung käme, wäre der USB-Anschluss. Was daran genau falsch wäre, kann ich so aus der Ferndiagnose heraus leider nicht sagen.

Die Treiber könnten als mir letzte bekannte Ursache noch einen "Knacks" haben. Bei meiner alten Webcam von Labtec hat es sich bewährt, in den Tiefen des Internets zu graben und den zwei Versionen älteren Treiber zu nutzen, damit die Webcam vollständig erkannt und in andere Programme eingebunden wird.

Sollte auch dies nicht der Schlüssel zum Erfolg gewesen sein, muss ich dir leider sagen, dass das Problem in/an der Webcam selbst liegen könnte. Ein letzter Verzweiflungsversuch wäre das Anschließen der Webcam an einen anderen Rechner.

Ich vermute, dass es niemals Firmware Updates für Webcams geben wird, weshalb die Erwähnung dieser unnütz wäre.

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## STSLeon (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Webcam weiße Streifen?*

Wobei die Daten der Webcam auch nicht sehr berauschend klingen. Eine Webcam mit einem Sensor von weniger als 1,3 MP würde ich überhaupt nicht mehr verwenden und leider ist es so, dass man unter 40€ kaum eine vernünftige Webcam bekommt. Musste mich bei BMW etwas intensiver mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen.


----------



## jilet81 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Webcam weiße Streifen?*

ok danke Freunde
ich habe mit verkaufer kontaktiert und werde cam zurück geben.
damit problem gelöst

welche webcam soll ich kaufen wie ist Microsoft Life Cam serie 

vx-1000
nx3000
vx-700
vx-3000
welche zwei von diesen, soll ich nehmen


----------



## Wannseesprinter (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Webcam weiße Streifen?*

Guten Morgen,

prima, dass der Verkäufer die Webcam zurück nimmt und du dich für eine andere entscheiden kannst.

Bei den von dir gebotenen Webcams ist es leider so, dass mit steigendem Kaufpreis auch maßgeblich die Verarbeitung sowie Bildqualität ansteigt. Aus der Liste wählen würde ich die VX-3000. Der PCGH-Preisvergleich listet die VX-3000 von Microsoft für durchschnittlich 24 Euro (evtl. zzgl. Versand). 

Solltest du allerdings noch etwas Geld locker machen können und Wert auf ein gutes Bild mit geringem Rauschen legen, kann ich dir guten Gewissens die VX-5000 für durchschnittlich 30 Euro (evtl. zzgl. Versand) ans Herz legen. Ich besitze diese Webcam bereits seit einigen Monaten und bin völlig von der guten Bildwiedergabe bei schwachen Lichtverhältnissen überzeugt. Außerdem kannst du mit der beigelegten Software das Gesicht prima verunstalten 

Hast du Videochats bei durchgehend ausreichender Beleuchtung, kannst du selbstverständlich auch zur VX-3000 greifen. Ich finde nur, dass der preisliche Unterschied zwischen den beiden Webcams gering im Vergleich zur Aufwertung der Bildqualität ist.

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------

